# Push Button Ignition



## marcinb (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello 
Im new to Nissan. I got a '09 Murano SL AWD. My problem is with the ignition button hope i can do something about it. The problem is when the car is running you can walk away from the car with the key and the car keep on running. in this case my wife did it she left the car running for
4hr at hospital parking lot where she works.
Can this be changed in any way?

Thank you

If this post is not in the right place please move it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, take the car away from her and give her a 90s Nissan.

Seriously though, she just needs to pay better attention. Push button starts were put in place for convenience...there is no 'insert key, turn ignition to turn on...reverse process to turn off' anymore.

If the remote is out of range the car should beep...if you defeat the purpose of convenience and have the car automatically shutoff if the remote is out of range then I would assume you could have issues. Like the remote battery dying while you are driving and the car shuts off since it cannot find the remote signal.


----------

